# Massachusetts Public Safety Fire Investigator Certification



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello,

For anyone who has attended an Arson Investigation course, where or who can I reach out to in MA to go through the course?


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

Can you go through NAFI for training courses? I believe they are recognized in Massachusetts.


----------

